# 2011 BMW 535 Jet Black – First Detail



## zach44 (Feb 20, 2012)

This forum has been so much help in researching and purchasing my new BMW 535 specially when it came time for my first detailing project (thanks for the unlimited number of swirl marks which came standard with the car - Jet Black)

Some of the before picture:





































And here is the after picture:









You can see more pictures of the entire process and the step by step details in a blog post below:
http://www.trafficschools123.com/blog/bmw-535-jet-black-detailing-diy/

I know there are things that I might have missed in my blog post write up since this was my first ever DIY write up so please feel free to comment or suggest anything that I might have missed.


----------



## aray (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks killer! Pretty great results for just a pass of M205!

Curious -- in your blog you mention that you're having a tough time keeping swirls out of the paint even with a 2 bucket method, have you tried using a merino wool mitt and/or a foam gun to pre-wash? I've got a black Porsche that marrs if you look at it wrong, I'm constantly trying to improve my wash technique.


----------



## javablack (Mar 23, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## zach44 (Feb 20, 2012)

andyray1983 said:


> Looks killer! Pretty great results for just a pass of M205!
> 
> Curious -- in your blog you mention that you're having a tough time keeping swirls out of the paint even with a 2 bucket method, have you tried using a merino wool mitt and/or a foam gun to pre-wash? I've got a black Porsche that marrs if you look at it wrong, I'm constantly trying to improve my wash technique.


yeah I use Uber Genuine Wool Wash Mitt and also a foam gun with a pressure washer.


----------



## 108598 (Feb 5, 2008)

do you take it to automatic car washes? that will create swirl city!

I'm assuming that you don't hand wash it all of the time with those swirl marks.


----------



## zach44 (Feb 20, 2012)

CFL335i said:


> do you take it to automatic car washes? that will create swirl city!
> 
> I'm assuming that you don't hand wash it all of the time with those swirl marks.


I have never taken my car to a car wash of any kind. Hand washed it myself all the time. Maybe there is something in my water


----------



## e39 dave (Mar 27, 2007)

I recognize the background in your pic. That is Palm Avenue in Burbank. Beautiful car by the way.


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

zach44 said:


> yeah I use Uber Genuine Wool Wash Mitt and also a foam gun with a pressure washer.


What I try to do is use the lightest pressure necessary. This usually means that even just the weight of the wet mitt is more than necessary, and I'll actually be slightly pulling it *upwards* when resting on the paint. I then use a metro vac to blow water from crevices, as well as blow some larger collections of water from the large panels. Blot dry only (if I can help it), always lubricating the towels themselves with some sort of QD product (usually ONR for me). Even with this technique, the car still can use a polish of at least once a year, but at least I can get by with a very light finishing polish, last time the 85RD. I like the M205 it's good stuff, but there are finer ones out there, and I'm also using softer pads. Mine is Space Gray, but if it was black, hm, yeah that's tough! :rofl: You know, you might look into some glazes for filling properties. If only so that polishing wouldn't be as necessary quite as often. Good job though! Very impressive for a first time.


----------



## aray (Mar 8, 2005)

Ilovemycar said:


> Mine is Space Gray, but if it was black, hm, yeah that's tough! :rofl: You know, you might look into some glazes for filling properties. If only so that polishing wouldn't be as necessary quite as often. Good job though! Very impressive for a first time.


I'll certify that Jet Black is dang tough!

I kind of agree with Ilovemycar, maybe there is something that you can do about the wash/dry process to reduce swirls. You've already got a foam gun and a great wash mitt, what about drying?

Is it possible there is something else that is abrading the car? Maybe somewhere you're parking?


----------



## mlski100 (Jun 17, 2011)

Beautiful job!


----------



## ljgmdad (Feb 2, 2012)

Excellent results. How long did it take, start to finish?


----------



## noego (Feb 6, 2006)

on a BMW black isn't a color it's a job.


----------



## zach44 (Feb 20, 2012)

aray said:


> I'll certify that Jet Black is dang tough!
> 
> I kind of agree with Ilovemycar, maybe there is something that you can do about the wash/dry process to reduce swirls. You've already got a foam gun and a great wash mitt, what about drying?
> 
> Is it possible there is something else that is abrading the car? Maybe somewhere you're parking?


The location where I park is for sure not the ideal place. I park under a 40 year old pine tree. I can't get enough of the sap and needles on my car. They wanted $2500 to remove the tree and since it was a living thing (and the high price) I thought I would let it stay there (for now)!


----------



## zach44 (Feb 20, 2012)

ljgmdad said:


> Excellent results. How long did it take, start to finish?


Thanks! I started at 11:00 AM and was done before 6:00 PM. Taking out my lunch break I think it took me about 6 hours. I think I could have it done under 5 hours next time.


----------



## zach44 (Feb 20, 2012)

noego said:


> on a BMW black isn't a color it's a job.


Yup, but the car looked the best when it was in the showroom


----------



## zach44 (Feb 20, 2012)

e39 dave said:


> I recognize the background in your pic. That is Palm Avenue in Burbank. Beautiful car by the way.


you are correct, Good catch! Thanks for the compliment.


----------

